# Pecan and Sassafras stumps



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's the uprooted stump section of a pecan I posted earlier and a sassafras stump. I wish I had a pic of what I looked like after pressure washing the trash out of the roots, then I didn't have a clean spot on ME...LOL. Even after all the cleaning I done , I still hit dirt and a rock...the Blessing was it was in the last few cuts and didn't damage bad. The pecan was a standing dead portion of a slowly dying tree possibly due from a drought 4-5 yrs ago in our area.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Pretty stuff.
It's wonderful cutting that sassafras. The smell is awesome. I wanted to snort the sawdust.


----------

